# VI Mag Praise



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 17, 2006)

First I want to say what a fantastic issue of VI mag this month. I know many of you have already read it, but I just wait for the physical version as I stare at my computer screen enough. I want to also commend Nick for having some serious balls to allow writers to voice opinions that maybe even detrimental to his advertisers. While TJ's article on orchestral balance rings true, it still basically mentioned to orchestra sampled companies, problems with their approach to making libraries. Jim Aikin takes a shot at manufactuers in general on the back page. Nick allowes these view points even though it may not be in agreement to some of his advertisers. On the other hand though,there are no other choices for orchestral instruments out there, so I guess no harm no foul. Audio Impressions direction may change this but we will see.

Nick sent a mailer to his writers asking where they saw trends going in 07. I looked at it with a blank stare and went back to work, I had no idea. After looking at this months VI mag I have an idea. I see the MOTU ad in the back, and I envision eventually losing losing 2 of my four boxes. They have been great, but it appears to me while the transition to just using a computer is mostly complete, there still is a ways to go. Some of the advertisers in VI mag like Alesis, Akai and well anything that is hardware based may see a continued loss of revenue from people who essentially do the majority of their work inside the computer. Nothing earth shattering there. Maybe I should have just gone back to work, but this post is not about a crystal ball, it is about VI mag.

I have a love-hate relationship with the mag for 2 simple reasons.

1. It is by far the only magazine that truly speaks to me on many levels for how I make my living. I may be a partime writer in it, but I always learn something important from reading other articles in VI.

2. I sometimes hope for it's destruction because if there is enough readership that actually gets how valid the mag is, it may adversely affect some of my technical edge.

That said, Nick is a great guy and I hope the magazine gets the success it deserves. 

I do not know anything about the magazine biz, where the percentage of profits come from, whether it be news stands, subscriptions, or advertising dollars, but the lack of sample and soft synth advertisers in the mag is surprising. If the readership is growing, then many advertisers are missing out on B-Line straight to the people who get what virtual instruments are. Companies like Spectrasonics, AI, NI,Samplelogic and a few others get to have their products viewed as the important ones by a readership that understands and thirsts for getting more from their computers . Other companies may be missing the boat. If they perceive readership is small, that is one angle, but they may be missing an opportunity by not supporting the magazine. For those who use virtual instruments exclusively, there is no way we would ever go back to a hardware setup. It would be absurd to think this continued migration will not continue. A mag like VI, if it continues to grow, can help accelerate that process. That in turn means more money in sales to advertisers who support the VI life style.

Is the magazine ahead of it's time...possibly. Many people probably see VI as a one trick pony, because it does not push microphones, or external preamps, but 95% or greater of my work deals with the Virtual environment, and I would think most pros or striving pros are in the same boat. It might be nice to look at the next ribbon mic you want to buy, but once you have it, you will be back to working inside your computer.

That's my 2-cents for the morning.


----------



## Trev Parks (Dec 17, 2006)

Seconded....a great mag run by a really friendly guy in the know. I like the fact that it stays on a single track rather than tries to cover as many areas as possible. Glass raised.....


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 17, 2006)

One of the best feelings is when you get to say, "I told you so". Nick Batzdorf now gets to say this... because way back when Nick was first talking about putting together a magazine dedicated to Virtual Instruments a couple of years ago, some scoffed while others believed it was a nice pipedream but would never work. I don't know the ins and outs of the magazine biz but I do know that Nick put a lot of thought and hard work into this. He made it happen. I have to respect that - a lot.

The last thing mentioned in the trends section of VI Mag this past issue was my prediction that "_Virtual Instruments Magazine will quadruple in size and scope, will be available in all stores, and go monthly_." My reasons for saying so are fourfold: 1) Spreading the news about virtual instruments can only help the industry as a whole by increasing the demand for them marketwise and encourage developers to continue to create cool, innovative and improved products for musicians to use; 2) Nick is a great guy and I'd love to see him prosper talking about and using products he loves; 3) I personally wouldn't mind contributing more often to Virtual Instruments Magazine as a writer; and most importantly, 4) granting me the right to also say, "I told you so".
_________________

ps: If you haven't subscribed to Virtual Instruments Magazine yet, what are you waiting for? For what we all do and talk about here at VI Control Forum, its really a no-brainer.


----------



## Hermitage59 (Dec 18, 2006)

And here's another vote for a great publication. As someone who needs all the help he can get with mix/engineering/etc...VI has proved to be a real plus, and greatly reduced the strain and stress of what is a steep learning curve. The more people i meet here in Moscow, and the more work i get, the more i'm required to at least know. VI has helped, and this latest edition contributes even more.
I certainly don't mind asking what seems like dumb or simple questions, addressed to the editor, and i have a few more to send in. The answers i've received so far have put me further up the 'mix' ladder, phrased in an easily understandable way. I missed a few years of the technological journey, and when i returned to the 'fold', there was much to learn. Nick's mag has filled in a lot of the gaps.

I wish him and the team continued success, and join Fred and Craig in urging anyone not yet onboard, to join in. You won't be dissappointed. If an middle aged fart like me (who came from a concert and performance direction) can understand what's being written, then there's hope for all of you!


Regards,

Alex.


----------



## redleicester (Dec 18, 2006)

Personally I think it's dreadful guff written by a bunch of uninformed lunatics.

<slap>

Sorry, awake now. Hello Nick 

Great job as ever, cracking magazine.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Dec 18, 2006)

Another very happy reader/subscriber here.

Every issue so far has been an absolute joy to read as well as a great learning experience. Lots of useful info and excellent articles by some of the most talented and knowledgeable people in the field...and all presented in a nicely designed package.

Highly recommended.

R


----------



## ComposerDude (Dec 18, 2006)

All I had to hear to sign up instantly was that Nick Batzdorf was doing another magazine (after his excellent 'Recording' mag). And the fact that it turned out to be dedicated to virtual instruments is so much the better. Nick has proved again that his level of quality re authors, subjects, editing, and graphic design is superb.

-Peter


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 18, 2006)

I just got my newest issue today (I'm like Craig and prefer to wait for the paper version.) I've been weeding out some of my other magazine subscriptions, but VI is a definite keeper.

My one complaint is an odd one: the magazine is an unusual size, wider than typical, and for some reason I prefer the standard dimensions of other magazines. But then, I'm also the guy who complains every time the L.A. Times changes their headlline fonts, so . . . 

I hope VI turns out to be wildly successful. At least enough so that the next time I need to borrow money, Nick can be at the top of the list of who I call! :mrgreen: 

- Mike Greene


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 18, 2006)

Mike Greene @ Tue Dec 19 said:


> But then, I'm also the guy who complains every time the L.A. Times changes their headlline fonts, so . . .



As long as you are not complaining every time they change the headline ...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks very much, one and all.

Mike, you win the award for Best Complaint hands down. 

(Is it actually a nonstandard size? It's just 8-1/2 x 11 cut down. Perhaps it's that the magazine isn't perfectbound, meaning it doesn't have a spine; I felt it was more important to put the money into using good paper.)


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm, I just checked and it's barely wider than Mix or Keyboard (1/2" and 1/4" respectively.) Seemed like more than that. :oops: 

But if you go changing the headline fonts, you'll be hearing from me, dammit!


----------



## Alex W (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah I'll also chime in - great mag.

Lots of great reading and time / money saving tips.

I recently applied to get into the Sydney Conservatorium of Music for next year, and I had to submit written scores of some pieces. Having never done it before, the article by Thomas J detailing how to go from Cubase to Sibelius came in *very* handy, and at perfect timing too. (Aaron also helped me  ) Thanks Nick (and Thomas!)

To those who haven't subscribed:

do it.


----------



## madbulk (Dec 18, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Sun Dec 17 said:


> 1. It is by far the only magazine that truly speaks to me on many levels for how I make my living. I may be a partime writer in it, but I always learn something important from reading other articles in VI.
> 
> 2. I sometimes hope for it's destruction because if there is enough readership that actually gets how valid the mag is, it may adversely affect some of my technical edge.
> 
> That said, Nick is a great guy...



Nicely summed up. The mag has got to go. But we'll continue to think well of Nick so long as he listens to reason.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 19, 2006)

Nick is the bee's knees and of course a Logic user.


----------



## misterbee (Dec 22, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Dec 18 said:


> ps: If you haven't subscribed to Virtual Instruments Magazine yet, what are you waiting for? For what we all do and talk about here at VI Control Forum, its really a no-brainer.



I was hoping to get my first issue in time for Christmas, but looks like that might not happen. :???: 

Oh well, I'm sure I'll have enough to do to keep me busy until it arrives.


----------



## ComposerDude (Dec 22, 2006)

You can read it online in the meantime...

Ask Nick for the login.

-Peter


----------



## misterbee (Dec 22, 2006)

ComposerDude @ Fri Dec 22 said:


> You can read it online in the meantime...



My parents bought me the subscription for Christmas.... hopefully they'll pass on the subscriber info I need to sign up for the online version before they go away for the holidays! 


R.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 22, 2006)

Great magazine, my favorite as well. And Nick is a swell guy. 

I'm sure many of us skipped right to TJ's article. So why aren't there more libraries, especially string libraries, with fewer players? VSL's Chamber Strings is the only one I can think of. I love his concept of layering multiple small libraries, but don't have the scratch to record one myself.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 22, 2006)

The most significant magazine for what we do. Nick's mag is cutting edge. It's focus is on what we're doing now and what we'll be doing tomorrow.

Unique mag that if anybody hasn't gotten yet they're missing out on the most significant tutorial assembled for your desktop/VI music creator.

best,

Jose


----------



## misterbee (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks to Peter Linlor's follow up and Nick Batzdorf's wonderful handling, I am now set up with my subscription, and will enjoy the online version of VI Mag until the paper edition arrives. 

Excellent customer service! 

Rich


----------



## tgfoo (Dec 22, 2006)

josejherring @ Fri Dec 22 said:


> The most significant magazine for what we do. Nick's mag is cutting edge. It's focus is on what we're doing now and what we'll be doing tomorrow.
> 
> Unique mag that if anybody hasn't gotten yet they're missing out on the most significant tutorial assembled for your desktop/VI music creator.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with this statement. So many useful articles in the magazine, even though several of them don't apply to me.. yet. I have to say, my favorite is the Midi Mock-Up series. So helpful. I wish this magazine years of success. As long as it is in publication, I will be a subscriber.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks again.



> way back when Nick was first talking about putting together a magazine dedicated to Virtual Instruments a couple of years ago, some scoffed while others believed it was a nice pipedream but would never work.



You know, in all honesty not one single person scoffed or said to me that it was a pipe dream when I first talked about it. Not one person. On the contrary. I took a few people in the industry to lunch, showed them a mock cover (it was going to be called VI-Pro at the time), and everyone liked the idea...after I explained what it was all about.

It was obvious that a title that required explanation wasn't going to work, so I changed it to Virtual Instruments. Then I showed a number of people at AES and then NAMM, and I could see peoples' eyes light up right away - which was how I knew it was on the right track. No way would I have gone ahead with it if people were telling me it was a wild fantasy. I even hired a publishing consultant who helped me get started, and he thought the idea made sense, because music software isn't eactly going away.

At this stage the magazine is selling very well on the newsstand and we're getting new subscribers and advertisers every day, so I don't feel like the idea is ahead of its time. 

So being able to say "I told you so" means nothing to me. My only interest is in being able to continue publishing the magazine for a good long time. Not many people get to combine their interests and strong points and love what they do, so I consider myself very fortunate.

And the reaction to the magazine has been overwhelming - which is very gratifying, but of course I also give full credit to all the great writers for that. Lucky Westfall does an incredible job with the look, and Len Keeler, Laurie Marans, and Denise Young are all great.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 29, 2006)

No problem. The opinion in question however was relayed to me by telephone from a prominent sample library developer a few years back who had also been talking to people in his inner circle. My post was based on the content of that conversation in which, to me, you proved them wrong, which I was very gratified to see.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 29, 2006)

What's his name?


----------



## synthetic (Dec 29, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Dec 22 said:


> SI's string sections are 8 Vi's first section
> 6 vi's 2nd section.



Thanks for your reply. One more reason to give that library another shot. That's my next project.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 29, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Dec 29 said:


> What's his name?



Think very, very hard. If still nothing, I'll call you


----------



## Pando (Dec 29, 2006)

Sooooo, Nick when can we expect the additional content to be posted? Will it happen next year? :D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 29, 2006)

Aargh. It's supposed to be up there right now. I'll find out what's going on.

And I need to learn how to edit a web page and stick a damn link up there.

Sorry about this.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay Frederick, let's talk next week when I'm back in town.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay, the files are all up there now. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Nick.
I started my subscription a few days ago and I must say you have made a great magazine. The only thing that bugs me is that I can't find some of the online material mentioned in the magazine. I wanted to try the Reaktor tutorial posted in the August 06 issue, but I can't find it.  

Other than that, it's a great magazine. Keep up the good work.  

-Ranietz-

Edit: Nevermind. I found it with a bit of help from a friend called "Google" :mrgreen:


----------



## Pando (Jan 2, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Dec 30 said:


> Okay, the files are all up there now. Sorry about that.



Cool! Thanks Nick, very nice material...!

Link to TJ's midi file is still wrong though (the cleaned.mid hyperlink still links to the uncleaned.mid)...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 2, 2007)

Is the right file up there under a different link? I'm lost at this point.


----------



## Pando (Jan 2, 2007)

Nick, in the download page, look at these links:

*Mojo Madness - uncleaned midifile.mid (75 k)* -> links to "Mojo_Madness_uncleaned.mid" (correct)
*Mojo Madness - cleaned midifile.mid (75 k)* -> links to "Mojo_Madness_*un*cleaned.mid" (wrong, needs to link to "Mojo_Madness_cleaned.mid")

Just the link needs to be fixed in the web page, the correct midi file is already there at the site.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 2, 2007)

Ah. Okay, we'll fix it. Sorry about that and thanks for the help.


----------



## Lunatique (Jan 8, 2007)

Love the mag, but to date I still never received any copy in the mail yet (I've had to settle for the PDF versions, which I HATE because I can't bring it to the bathroom).


----------



## Lunatique (Jan 8, 2007)

I already did last Thursday, but haven't gotten a reply yet.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 8, 2007)

That's weird. I always reply right away. Please write again - it's possible you got sent to my spam box by mistake.

Sorry!


----------



## Lunatique (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, look for an email from [email protected], with the title "VI magazine subscription not received"

Sorry for spamming this thread with this. I probably should've PM'd Nick.


----------

